# The Real Housewives of NJ



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone been watching?
  	Clearly this 2011 season has been a snore w/out Danielle, but I've been pretty entertained with Teresa's irrational bitchiness and immaturity. Kathy seems cool and even Melissa seems pretty drama-free. And then of course Ashley being a whining twit has been great to comment on.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

i've been watching! I feel like the season has gotten more boring as it went along. It started off really well but now the last few episodes have done nothing for me. Theresa is mental though - i don't get why she is being such a bitch right now!!  and i really like kathy too which is why Theresa annoys me because she is so rude to her!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 4, 2011)

Well they still are gonna take that vacation-so I'm hoping for sparks there.
  	Man the reunion seems like its gonna flatline though.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 5, 2011)

Omg, and I've never really paid any attention to Joe but he really is a jerk. Teresa is a freaking doormat to that fool!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 7, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Omg, and I've never really paid any attention to Joe but he really is a jerk. Teresa is a freaking doormat to that fool!


	Oh my goodness he is a horrid excuse for a man. He is digusting with his behaviour and quite frankly I am shocked she stays with him because she seems to in control and likes to feel important - that guy is doing her no favours.

  	Also Melissa's song is horrible! And I get it stuck in my head every freaking episode she sings it!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 7, 2011)

I think this season is kind of boring, i mean the first episode was oh so explosive and all the following episodes feel too calm compared to the season's premiere.

  	But, i feel it will be fun to watch when the group goes to Punta Cana.

  	However, i cannot believe how Teresa turned into a total jerk this season. I'm shocked. I have no sympathy for Melissa and Kathy... but... my god, Teresa, sometimes i just want to slap her!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah you are right - the whole christening episode was insane and nothing has topped that so far. And yeah I would totally hold Teresa down while you smack her!  lol!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 12, 2011)

*Backhands Milania* Damn! She's gonna be as bad or worse than Ashley! What a BRAT!

  	(She's also kinda ugly, if we're honest)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> *Backhands Milania* Damn! She's gonna be as bad or worse than Ashley! What a BRAT!
> 
> (She's also kinda ugly, if we're honest)


  	ha ha ha!! she is a massive brat! i think the older one - gia? - is quite cute and when she was singing i was so sad. can't wait to see these guys go on holiday! ha ha!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes I think Gia stands a chance at maturity and attractiveness in that family! And it was very sad for her to bring that all up at the party. Joe's ruining everything!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Yes I think Gia stands a chance at maturity and attractiveness in that family! And it was very sad for her to bring that all up at the party. Joe's ruining everything!!!!


	yeah - if that wasn't a wake up call to him i don't know what is! i hope that he feels shitty too because it is obvious Gia cares so much for her uncle Joe and daddy Joe is just wrecking that.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, the only other episode worth watching besides the Christening was a last night's! I felt bad for Punta Cana!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Ok, the only other episode worth watching besides the Christening was a last night's! I felt bad for Punta Cana!


	i will be watching the episode tomorrow morning while drinking tea - a good start to my day off! i take it there were fireworks?!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i will be watching the episode tomorrow morning while drinking tea - a good start to my day off! i take it there were fireworks?!


  	Yes and Teresa lit the match! Lordy lordy! This woman will never cease in being a shitstarter!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2011)

oh my goodness! i see what you mean. i feel so sorry for Kathy because she was just being a massive bitch to her. can't wait for next weeks episode!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 20, 2011)

Teresa is so amazingly insecure! She made the whole trip a best body/fashion/mommy contest! And the bs fashion show? Girl please, matching all that gold head to toe like a common Stripper/Hooker? No. I felt sorry for all the poor minorities on that island that had to service these pigs!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm just glad Ashley didn't go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 would messed the trip up for Jacqueline of course-I'm sure Ashley woulda invited 40 friends and gone out drinking and partying like a little brat.


  	And I wonder why Caroline was all down in the dumps? Punta Cana looks glorious. I've never seen her have a good time anywhere-not even when they went to Italy.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 21, 2011)

Uhhhh Teresa is such a pain this season, i agree! The stripper outfits... and did you see how much oil she had on her body??? It was disgusting, she looked like poop!!



Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I'm just glad Ashley didn't go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah the oil was a little much!  but she obviously want's to fry her skin   oh and ashley is a massive bitch - that episode where they had the meal... i swear if i spoke to my mum like that she would have kicked me out and never spoken to me again!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2011)

My question is why did even offer the trip to Ashley too? See couldn't get her passport in time shouldn't be the reasoning to why she's not there. She shouldn't even been let in on the opportunity.

  	I mean that's what's wrong with her? They just keep offering her shit when she's such a bitch. I'm mean why aren't they saying you can only live here if your ass is in art school? I was flabbergasted that girl had any talent and she's squandering it and everything else she's been given!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2011)

And what about Melissa and Joe trying to F in the women's bathroom? Real classy! Jacqueline was in there still getting makeup on and had to run out because of these classless clowns!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> And what about Melissa and Joe trying to F in the women's bathroom? Real classy! Jacqueline was in there still getting makeup on and had to run out because of these classless clowns!


  	oh my goodness! why did i not comment on this? it is absoluetly terrible!! i can't believe they were doing that!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree, i don't get how Ashley got offered to come on the trip...

  	Ahhh the scene with Melissa and Joe. Frankly, being the 3rd season, i'm not even surprised. However, i will be in total shock IF one of them ever does something classy.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2011)

i'm such a loser! i was actually dissapointed yesterday when i realised there was no episode this week!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL honey that's cute!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright it's loud, stupid housebetches time! *tunes in*


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 3, 2011)

This episode was just yikes...

  	First of all, the outfit Melissa was wearing while praying... please! I totally believe that article now http://gawker.com/5845542/real-housewives-star-melissa-gorga-was-once-a-stripper-shockingly

  	Joe Gorga, he gets on my nerves, seriously what's up with him being horny all the time...

  	The singing scene... thank you Autotune! The faces in the audience were priceless though. Jacqueline was LIVING THROUGH Melissa, Teresa was sooo envious then she remembered there were cameras and started smiling... that was fun to watch.

  	I cannot wait for the season's finale next week. From the preview, i saw Lauren telling Caroline that Teresa wrote in her "book" that "Caroline is as Italian as Olive Garden"... I WANT TO SEE CAROLINE'S REACTION!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> This episode was just yikes...
> 
> First of all, the outfit Melissa was wearing while praying... please! I totally believe that article now http://gawker.com/5845542/real-housewives-star-melissa-gorga-was-once-a-stripper-shockingly
> 
> ...


  	argh i'm sad because i can't find this episode online yet! i wanted to watch it today! boo!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 4, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> This episode was just yikes...
> 
> *First of all, the outfit Melissa was wearing while praying... please! I totally believe that article now http://gawker.com/5845542/real-housewives-star-melissa-gorga-was-once-a-stripper-shockingly*
> 
> ...


  	 Priceless!

  	Gawd Joe Gorga...that was gross...

  	smh Yes was living the autotune dream and I did see Teresa's face too!

  	Why pick on mild-mannered Caroline?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 4, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Priceless!
> 
> Gawd Joe Gorga...that was gross...
> 
> ...


  	That, i hope we will find out. Apparently, she wrote something about Jacqueline too as you can see Jacqueline confronting her in that absolutely irritating inimitable Jacqueline way.

  	Oh Bravo, please make the finale a huge breakdown, a real one.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2011)

i really enjoyed this weeks episode!  and i can't wait to see what she has written in her book! what a bitch to slag her friends off like that!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 4, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> That, i hope we will find out. Apparently, she wrote something about Jacqueline too as you can see Jacqueline confronting her in that absolutely irritating inimitable Jacqueline way.
> 
> Oh Bravo, please make the finale a huge breakdown, a real one.


	Well I think Jacqueline's confronting her because she and Caroline are related through her husband or brother?...and Jacqueline's over at Teresa's every other epi.
  	Caroline's been annoyed by Teresa all season....shit might really go down!
  	The wholetime Teri vs. Melissa, Caroline gave good advice and then Teresa would keep trashing Melissa the moment she finished, I think this was twice at Teri's house and when they were out shopping. And then receiving the phonecall and saying crap when Caroline and Jacqueline were there. And then the fashion show drama at the Brown Stone crap. And then the Xmas house party drama at the Brown Stone? It's building up.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah but i think Jacqueline might be speaking about something else too, i doubt Teresa would write a line only about Caroline, she must have written something about everybody... i guess we'll find out!

  	I cannot wait for the finale and the reunion shows!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2011)

the reunion shows are always fun! so many arguments! my hubby thinks i'm silly for watching these housewives shows but i love them! all the drama is so crazy... it's just good entertainment to me!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 6, 2011)

Andy better wear a cup! He might get pushed back into his chair or worse this time!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 7, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Andy better wear a cup! He might get pushed back into his chair or worse this time!


	That was sooo freaking tense. I really thought she was going to kill her. I cannot tell you how many times i've put this scene on rewind.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 7, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> That was sooo freaking tense. I really thought she was going to kill her. I cannot tell you how many times i've put this scene on rewind.


  	After Kathy Griffin said his eyes uncrossed for a second when he was pushed I tried to look and see if it was true about a million times, lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 8, 2011)

NJ Marathon! The Reunion for season 2 is on!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 8, 2011)

Omg, classic!

  	"DO NOT TALK ABOUT MY FAMILY! DO NOT BREAK UP MY FAMILY! SHE'S A BITCH! *Caroline literally grabs Teri's mouth to muzzle her* SHE IS! SHE IS....! SHE IS.....!"


  	All within the first 12 minutes~


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 9, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> NJ Marathon! The Reunion for season 2 is on!


	argh! if only i were in the states and could watch it 'live'! lol!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 9, 2011)

RHNJ marathon here too! From the very first episode! It's impressive how Teresa turned into a bitch. She seemed sweet during the first season.

  	Ahhh that scene... when Caroline grabbed Teresa's mouth, it literally felt like she was trying to control a mad dog!



Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Omg, classic!
> 
> "DO NOT TALK ABOUT MY FAMILY! DO NOT BREAK UP MY FAMILY! SHE'S A BITCH! *Caroline literally grabs Teri's mouth to muzzle her* SHE IS! SHE IS....! SHE IS.....!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 10, 2011)

Andy mentioned this guy tonight! Hilarious drawings of the housewives and more!
http://prettyontheoutside.typepad.com/gilmore/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, Teri is such a super douche!

  	She really does love to define things as one way! It's a joke? Fuck no.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 11, 2011)

OMG the drawings are sooooo good, thank you so much for showing them!

  	Yeah Teresa is a bitch, I CANNOT WAIT FOR THE REUNION SHOWS!! I hope Caroline will confront her!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2011)

Shoegal-fr said:


> OMG the drawings are sooooo good, thank you so much for showing them!
> 
> Yeah Teresa is a bitch, I CANNOT WAIT FOR THE REUNION SHOWS!! I hope Caroline will confront her!


  	the drawings are awesome! thanks!  and yeah i think caroline will - she seemed pretty pissed at this weeks episode!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 11, 2011)

And Jaqueline *won't* be there?

  	Melissa is *crying*?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> And Jaqueline *won't* be there?
> 
> Melissa is *crying*?


  	what?!? you saw a preview? on my download it cut off at the end so i didn't see!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 12, 2011)

Exactly what i thought... i didn't see any preview!!!

  	I was frustrated so i searched the internet for more info on the reunion...

  	http://www.buddytv.com/articles/the-real-housewives-of-new-jersey/real-housewives-of-new-jersey-42133.aspx

  	http://realitywives.net/blogs/2011/09/real-housewives-of-new-jersey-the-drama-unfolds/

  	http://realitywives.net/blogs/2011/10/real-housewives-of-new-jersey-teresa-is-scum-2/

  	I cannot wait! And now, i'm excited for season 4 too!


----------



## alyxo (Oct 12, 2011)

This show is my guilty pleasure. My favourite has to be Melissa which is funny because I didn't like her at all at the beginning but now I love the girl.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2011)

alyxo said:


> This show is my guilty pleasure. My favourite has to be Melissa which is funny because I didn't like her at all at the beginning but now I love the girl.


	yup it is my guilty pleasure too! and yeah melissa is ok - i have grown to like her more this season


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 24, 2011)

Give me a cattle-prod, it's time to put a heffa down! Teri's was just monstrous and excused herself out of tons of crap. I can't believe she had the audacity in the face of Andy, a homosexual, a oppressed minority, to excuse her husband from the F-word after running all over Danielle with that last season.

  	"If you were a good wife..." you'd come out of squeezing a human being out of you, make your stitches heal instantly, become a certain dress size again, and ask to go to a season premiere?
  	Lying like a damn dog. You don't invite people because they had a baby? I've seen people that are pregnant at a party, clearly they were invited in great advance. So ridiculous and petty. How could her parents not disown her? No reason her brother couldn't have popped by for a moment either-since last I remember men don't get pregnant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Oh the forehead stuff so ridiculous. Duh, darling your sister-in-law don't have a complex! She's slicking it all back!!!  It's obvious Teresa thought she was "hot" and the most attractive person on the show the past two seasons or/and fans cheered her on for swatting at and going off on Danielle. The fandom went to her head. She's obviously very jealous and threatened by Melissa and Kathy-two family members with better lives, looks, family, and financials.

  	In the end if Teresa does it, there's apparently no wrong. If Melissa and Kathy are, purely it's copying.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Give me a cattle-prod, it's time to put a heffa down! Teri's was just monstrous and excused herself out of tons of crap. I can't believe she had the audacity in the face of Andy, a homosexual, a oppressed minority, to excuse her husband from the F-word after running all over Danielle with that last season.
> 
> "If you were a good wife..." you'd come out of squeezing a human being out of you, make your stitches heal instantly, become a certain dress size again, and ask to go to a season premiere?
> Lying like a damn dog. You don't invite people because they had a baby? I've seen people that are pregnant at a party, clearly they were invited in great advance. So ridiculous and petty. How could her parents not disown her? No reason her brother couldn't have popped by for a moment either-since last I remember men don't get pregnant.
> ...


  	i know - the woman is so freaking deluded! and rthe forehead comment was so shitty and i bet she did say it to her!  i'll be watching part two later today!


----------

